# 2-4d



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

WHO.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/24-d-labeled-possible-carcinogen-by-iarc-blmg/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Take away RU and 2-4d and we have trouble......just in time for a "new" herbicide that will take years to study and the results will be the same.....if you eat 3lbs of it a day, it could be carcegenic......


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

"Correlation does not imply causation" and "possibly carcinogenic to humans" does not mean that it "is". Sadly, many of the international bodies are staffed with "tree huggers" who use the organizations as their personal forums. I pretty much ignore them.


----------

